

Entrepreneur.com 3 Weeks to Startup is a joke. 23 days on BS, 1 day to code? Really? - vaksel
http://www.entrepreneur.com/startingabusiness/startupbasics/article199234-2.html

======
kajecounterhack
It doesn't say "1 day to code" ...

 _If you're building a Web 2.0 application or any website that's core to your
business, then you might have to settle for simply having begun by the end of
the three weeks.

For most businesses, you can have a website built very quickly. Think about
the basics elements of your website, and at least get a site up with basic
information about you, your business your products and your services._

------
DougBTX
Bad title, this is an article about setting up a business, not running a
startup. I get the feel that articles about startups from a technical
perspective tend to assume the work listed to do in these three weeks takes
zero time.

------
patio11
Three weeks is about 13 days longer than it took for version 1.0 of my side
project, for what it is worth. (Counting program, website, accounts, etc.)

I think that was probably my most productive workweek in my entire life, and
it was only about 50 hours, too. (50 hours on top of the day job, which left
me pretty freaking wrecked. Then again compared to some of the startups I read
about I feel like I'm either a pitiful excuse for a founder or, in the
alternative, merely sane.)

[I tried to roughly the same thing this summer, and get a new project out the
door in 30 days. Now _that_ was a serving of humble pie.]

------
swombat
_Day 11: Think about how you're going to get paid._

Hahahahahahahahaha

 _catches breath_

Hahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahaha....

